# 8 string resources?



## sleightest (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi everyone first time poster here. I just picked up an 8 string and I have very little playing time on 7's and 8's. I was wondering if anyone could give me some bands that play in standard 8 tuning or some songs that I could look up tabs for. Im also just trying to find some good online resources with scales and bar chord diagrams for standard 8 string guitars. So any awesome songs I should check out or handy charts or diagrams you know of would be greatly appreciated! thanks! Im open to all styles btw


----------



## Daken1134 (Apr 4, 2012)

Iodine Sky | Facebook

iodineskyband - YouTube

Iodine Sky | Naples, FL | Metal / Progressive | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation

Besides the obvious AAL and such, my band is all 8 string, instrumental, and standard tuned. the reverb nation has 2 songs we did as like a tone test, we are recording our full lenght ATM you can check it out, and we have tabs writen out for CME as well if your intersted. also i do alot of chordal stuff on mine when not in the band setting, i can give you some basic forms i use alot


----------



## Augminished (Apr 4, 2012)

You are on the best resource for 8 string music. Search around and you will find a tone of cool stuff. 

Tony Danza Tap Dancing Extravaganza (try if you dare)


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Apr 4, 2012)

Augminished said:


> Tony Danza Tap Dancing Extravaganza



They are not in standard tuning.


----------



## Daken1134 (Apr 4, 2012)

yeah i believe TDTDE is in open E


----------



## Augminished (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep never mind the tony danza thought then. Still really really realllllly sick though.


----------



## Might-is-Right (Apr 5, 2012)

this is a good site for the scales and chord diagrams you mentioned. hope you find it useful

GuitarScales.nl - Guitar Scale Dictionary, scales, guitar, guitarra, gitar, gitarra


----------



## Razzy (Apr 5, 2012)

Daken1134 said:


> Iodine Sky | Facebook
> 
> iodineskyband - YouTube
> 
> ...




Off topic: I liked your band on FB, dude. Solid stuff.

OP: You should try learning some After the Burial stuff. They tune to F standard which is only half a step down from standard tuning.


----------



## Augminished (Apr 5, 2012)

Okay I am going to attempt to make another suggestion. 

Deftones? I am 99% sure they tune to standard with their 8's. 

One thing I like about my 8 string is I can tune it so many different ways. I barely ever leave it in standard.


----------



## sleightest (Apr 5, 2012)

Might-is-Right said:


> this is a good site for the scales and chord diagrams you mentioned. hope you find it useful
> 
> GuitarScales.nl - Guitar Scale Dictionary, scales, guitar, guitarra, gitar, gitarra



thankyou! this is the kinda stuff im looking for! 
I bought my 8 so I have the option of doing many alternate tunings (my only other guitar has a floyd rose) I just want to learn some stuff in the standard tuning before I start going crazy with tunings. Also I have a short scale so I need to put a beefier low string on it to do drop E. It buzzes like crazy if i do that now.


----------



## sleightest (Apr 6, 2012)

Im doing EAEADGE its so much better than standard!!! just using my thumb to play the bass notes


----------



## stuglue (May 3, 2012)

Hope this helps
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...tus-8-string-scale-arpeggio-guide-pt-1-a.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...5-stus-8-string-scale-arpeggio-guide-pt2.html


----------

